# Hello from Louisiana.



## ChancedOutlaw (May 31, 2009)

My name is Amber and I am from south Louisiana (US). I am mainly a feeder breeder, but all of my parent mice are part of the family, they are all named and all loved. Other than feeder breeding to feed my herps, I raise fancy mice for color. I recently purchased a set (1.2) of hairless (very fuzzy) mice and plan on furthering that line. Thank you!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## ChancedOutlaw (May 31, 2009)

KrazyMouse said:


> :welcomeany


Thank you!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hi........


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay! Someone else from the US!


----------

